# Monitor flashing on and off!!



## red1152 (Oct 26, 2006)

Not sure exactly when this started, but lately my monitor will flash on and off...It does this a lot when I try to turn on the computer, but also does it after using it for a while it will start to flash on and off. I can get it to temporarily stop by turning off the monitor, and if that doesn't work I can pull the plug and put it back in and that will stop it for a while. Does anyone know of a more permanent solution? I want to try all that I can before I have to go out and buy a new monitor. Any help is appreciated!! :smile: 

~red1152~


----------



## NaomiWiflath (Jun 26, 2006)

This sort of reminds me of a problem on a machine I use at school. Is the flashing completely random? Or does it seem to happen around a specific amount of time its been on? Be sure to scan your computer for viruses, just in case.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
How old is the monitor? Is it a CRT?

Nicholas


----------



## red1152 (Oct 26, 2006)

Flashing usually happens the most on startup and when the screen saver comes on or when the computer hibernates. Sometimes I can spend a couple minutes trying to get it to work, but to no avail...No viruses...monitor is about 2 years old should not be having such problems...not a crt it is an FP 5315


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Turn the screen saver off - there's no need for that these days (it doesn't save power).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it may be a faulty circuit board in the monitor can you try it on another computer


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Is your monitor connected directly to your power supply or on its own power cord?sometimes when power supplies have the monitor power out its not enough to power a monitor over 15", also try checking the connections and inspect the wire for any sort of ware.hope this helps.


----------

